# Dennis Dixon For Heisman



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If you follow college football then you know the race for the Heisman trophy is a big deal. 
If you follow college football then you know that Oregon's Dennis Dixon is one of the big names in the hunt.

This little video just goes to prove that we all know that Dennis Dixon really is the best choice for the Heisman...








Dennis Dixon for Heisman


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

That was GREAT!!!

GO DUCKS!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I will not watch the video nor cast a vote for Dennis Dixon.

They beat my Sun Devils who were undefeated and ranked #4 at the time.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Never heard of him









Regards, Glenn


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Funny video.

In light of that, I would hope that Dennis wins.

Except I am an LSU fan that lives in OU land, so I'm in enough trouble as it is.

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

So much for the Heisman.










Hope he's all right. Arizona did a number on the Ducks, I'll say.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well...

It was fun while it lasted.








<sigh>

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks to our "other" school in Arizona for beating the Ducks. This now puts the good Arizona (ASU) school back on top.

I know they probably would not have won if Dennis Dixon did not get injured and I'm the last guy that wants to see that happen. Hope you can return soon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Going to be a very interesting Civil War game this year. In the end, the Beav's could have a better record than the Ducks. 

GO BEAVS!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Going to be a very interesting Civil War game this year. In the end, the Beav's could have a better record than the Ducks.


*ROTFLMAO!!!*

Ah, Jim... Ya kill me!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Thanks, I needed a good laugh today!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> So much for the Heisman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










....O.K...for ALL of us Duck fans/Alumni, I have to say I'm SOOOOOOO hurtin'!!! To be so close to a National Championship ('cuz ya know we would've stomped LSU) AND a Heisman. My heart goes out to Dennis Dixon and the team, but I'm stunned....and to think our Rose Bowl chances are hanging on a Leaf (sorry I couldn't resist).....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Going to be a very interesting Civil War game this year. In the end, the Beav's could have a better record than the Ducks.


*ROTFLMAO!!!*

Ah, Jim... Ya kill me!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Thanks, I needed a good laugh today!
[/quote]

Doug....still laughing now? WHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Can't wait for next weekend in Eugene when the Beavers beat Oregon by 30.


----------



## JOHNSUW (Nov 24, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> If you follow college football then you know the race for the Heisman trophy is a big deal.
> If you follow college football then you know that Oregon's Dennis Dixon is one of the big names in the hunt.
> 
> This little video just goes to prove that we all know that Dennis Dixon really is the best choice for the Heisman...
> ...











Guess you don't get all of the TV coverage out there in O-re-gone nad you

missed Tebow yesterday....

Oh Well


----------

